# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Ενδοκρινολογικο συστημα

## billys15

Ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι του bodybuilding είναι οι ορμόνες,και όταν λεω ορμόνες εννοώ οι ενδογενείς του σωματός μας και όχι οι συνθετικές.

Για να έχουμε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα κέρδη,θα πρέπει να ξέρουμε τι κάνουν οι ορμόνες μας,πώς το κάνουν και τι αποτελέσματα τελικά έχει αυτο που κάνουν.Ωστόσο,δεν εννοώ να γίνουμε σαν τους γιατρούς και να μάθουμε τα πάντα,αλλά καλό θα ήταν να γνωρίζαμε τα βασικά,τις βασικές λειτουργίες τους δηλαδή.

Ας αρχίσω με την πιο αναβολική ορμόνη του ανθρωπίνου σώματος,την ινσουλίνη-γνώμη κοινά αποδεκτή και αδιαμφισβήτητη.Η ινσουλίνη (γνωστή και ως "slin" στην πιο underground γλώσσα) εκκρίνεται όταν τα επίπεδα σακχάρου στο αίμα μας αλλάζουν και είναι υπεύθηνη για την ισορροπια των επιπέδων αυτών στο αίμα.Στους bodybuilders,όμως,δεν είναι αυτή η λειτουργία της ορμόνης που τους ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο.Αυτό είναι η μεταφορά περισσότερων συστατικών στους μύες,που προσπαθούν να επιτύχουν,αλλα και η προσθήκη λίπους απο απρόσεχτες αυξομειώσεις στα επίπεδα σακχάρου,άρα και στα επίπεδα ινσουλίνης.Το δεύτερο προσπαθούν να το αποφύγουν,για να έχουν μονο τα "καλά" αποτελέσματά της.

Μία άλλη αναβολική ορμόνη του σώματος είναι η τεστοστερόνη,η οποία εκκρίνεται μέσω της ωχρορμόνης (η LH-lutenizing hormone,αν έχετε δει κάπου) η οποία παίρνει εντολη να πάει στους όρχεις για την έναρξη διαδικασιας παραγωγής τεστοστερόνης (που με την ευκαιρία παράγεται απο την χοληστερίνη--φοβερο ε!) απο την εμπρόσθια βλεννογόνο,που με τη σειρά της παίρνει "σήμα" για να "ξεκινήσει" από τον υποθάλαμο.Η συγκεκριμένη ορμόνη ευθύνεται για τα χαρακτηριστικά του άνδρα,δηλαδή "βαθειά" φωνή,τριχοφυΐα,αυξημένη δύναμη,μυική μάζα κτλ. Στους αθλητές "αρέσει" λόγω των δύο τελευταίων ιδιοτήτων της και της μεγαλύτερης ανάρρωσης που προσφέρει.

Επίσης,υπάρχει και η αυξητική ορμόνη που εχει σαν "δουλειά" την αύξηση και ανάπλαση των ιστών,οργάνων και κυττάρων.Παράγεται μετά από εντολή της GHRH (growth hormone releasing hormone) στην υπόφυση για να αρχίσει τη διαδικασία.Συγκεκριμένα,όμως,αυτό που είναι άμεσα υπεύθυνο για τα προηγούμενα,είναι ο ινσουλινικός αυξητικός παράγοντας ή αλλιώς σωματομεδίνη (IGF) που εκκρίνεται στο συκώτι απο την ΑΟ.

Άλλη μια ορμόνη που είναι σαν την IGF,είναι η MGF.Και λέω ότι έχουν κάποια ομοιότητα,γιατί και αυτή έχει την ιδιότητα της ανάπλασης κυττάρων,μόνο που εκκρίνεται τοπικά σε κάποιο τραύμα.

Αυτα για τους καινουργιους!   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Gasturb

o μικρός μας εξελίσσεται keep it up boy    :03. Military All OK:  

Gt

----------


## billys15

:01. Smile:  Κανω ο,τι μπορω Gt.

----------


## slaine

μπράβο μπίλακο

----------


## tezaman

άργησες 2 χρόνια αλλά το είπες  :02. Chinese:

----------


## slaine

λεπτομέρειες  :01. Sneaky:   :08. Rifle:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Το ανθρώπινο σώμα είναι η τελειότερη μηχανή στη φύση. Για την άρτια εκγύμναση του, απαιτείται ο συνδυασμός επιστήμης και τεχνολογίας. Ιατρικές ειδικότητες όπως ανατομία, φυσιολογία, βιοχημεία, παθοφυσιολογία, ενδοκρινολογία, αλλά και τομείς όπως η κινησεολογία της άσκησης και εργοφυσιολογία, συμβάλλουν σε αυτό.
Στη φυσιολογία της άσκησης, καθώς επίσης και της μυϊκής ανάπτυξης, συμμετέχουν πολλές διαφορετικές ορμόνες. Αδρεναλίνη- επινεφρίνη, κορτιζόλη, ινσουλίνη, γλουκαγόνη, τεστοστερόνη, σωματοτροπίνη, θυροξίνη, αλδοστερόνη, προλακτίνη, ωχρινοτρόπος ορμόνη, αντιδιουρητική ορμόνη, ερυθροποιητίνη. Η  κάθε μια παίζει το ρόλο της, αλλά πολλές μεταξύ τους αλληλεπιδρούν βιοχημικά ώστε να επιτευχθεί το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Η κορτιζόνη είναι στα ανώτερα επίπεδα το πρωί, το ίδιο με την τεστοστερόνη. Η σωματοτροπίνη έχει μέγιστη συγκέντρωση κατά το βραδινό ύπνο. Το πρωί με την έγερση η ινσουλίνη είναι στα χαμηλότερα επίπεδα, με τη γλουκαγόνη στα υψηλοτέρα. Η κορτιζόνη είναι καταβολική, η αυξητική ορμόνη αναβολική, όπως και η τεστοστερόνη. Η ινσουλίνη προάγει τη λιπογένεση, ενώ η γλυκαγόνη την εμποδίζει. Η παραγωγή αυξητικής ορμόνης προϋποθέτει χαμηλή ινσουλίνη και υψηλή γλυκαγόνη, δηλαδή όταν πεινάμε. Η παρουσία ινσουλίνης εμποδίζει την έκκριση σωματοτροπίνης, μετά την προπόνηση όταν παίρνουμε απλό υδατάνθρακα. Η τεστοστερόνη αυξάνει με τη στύση, ενώ η αυξητική ορμόνη με τις πολυαρθρικές ασκήσεις. Η κορτιζόνη παράγεται με την έντονη άσκηση και καταστέλλεται με την ινσουλίνη. Η κορτιζόνη είναι απαραίτητη για τις αρθρώσεις και το μυοσκελετικό καταστέλλοντας τη φλεγμονή μέσω της παρουσίας των προσταγλανδινών (PG).
http://gtoul.com/?p=4117

----------

